# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  H Ellhnikh agora thlepikoinoniwn apeleftheronetai sta8era..

## Sovjohn

..kai me ikanopoihtikous ry8mous. Den exei na kanei me WiFi, alla kalo einai na kseroume ti ginetai en Elladi genikws:

(By: http://financial.flash.gr )

EETT: αυξημένες επιλογές στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών 

Tην τηλεπικοινωνιακή κίνηση του πρώτου εξαμήνου του 2002 των εναλλακτικών παρoχέων σταθερής φωνητικής τηλεφωνίας δείχνει τάση αύξησης στην κίνηση του πρώτου εξαμήνου, υψηλή διείσδυση, καθώς και εμπιστοσύνη του κοινού στους εναλλακτικούς παροχείς.Οι εκτιμήσεις αυτές προέρχονται από τα στοιχεία που έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ταχυδρομείων.

Όπως δήλωσε ο πρόεδρός της Εμ. Γιακουμάκης, «η ενεργός συμμετοχή του χρήστη είναι πλέον εμφανής, καθώς καλείται πλέον να επιλέξει ανάμεσα σε πλήθος υπηρεσιών, ανάλογα με το συμφέρον και τις προσωπικές του ανάγκες. Ο χρήστης αποκτά πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά και είναι στο χέρι του να εκμεταλλευθεί τις νέες δυνατότητες που του παρέχονται.»

Ο συνολικός χρόνος τηλεπικοινωνιακής κίνησης από και προς τους νέους παροχείς (συλλογή και τερματισμός κλήσεων) πλησίασαν τα 57 εκ. λεπτά, ενώ μια σύγκριση της κίνησης αυτής από τον Ιανουάριο μέχρι τον Ιούνιο αποδεικνύει ότι οι συνδρομητές, μήνα με μήνα, εμπιστεύονται τις διαφορετικές επιλογές, τις νέες υπηρεσίες και απολαμβάνουν τις βελτιωμένες τιμές που προκύπτουν ως αποτέλεσμα του ανταγωνισμού. 

Σημειώνεται ότι η ανωτέρω κίνηση αφορά στις ακόλουθες εταιρείες:

TELEDOME 
FORTHNET 
LANNET 
VIVODI 
GRAPES 
TELEPASSPORT
Καθένας πλέον μπορεί να επιλέξει την εταιρεία της αρεσκείας του με κριτήριο το συμφέρον του. Ανάλογα με το προφίλ της κίνησής του, δηλαδή σύμφωνα με το πόσες κλήσεις πραγματοποιεί ανά μήνα και πόσες από αυτές είναι αστικές, υπεραστικές, διεθνείς ή κλήσεις σε κινητά και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα τιμολόγια και την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, επιλέγει τον πάροχό του.

Σήμερα οι εναλλακτικές επιλογές υλοποιούνται μέσα από την πληκτρολόγηση του ειδικού κωδικού, τετραψήφιου συνήθως, επιλογής του εναλλακτικού φορέα. Δυνατότητα που θα μπορεί να υλοποιείται χωρίς την πληκτρολόγηση του κωδικού, μέσω της υπηρεσίας προεπιλογής φορέα από την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 2002 για τις διεθνείς κλήσεις και από την 1η Φεβρουαρίου 2003 για τις αστικές, υπεραστικές και κλήσεις προς κινητά.

Σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ η στροφή στις νέες εταιρίεςπαροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών είναι οικονομικότερη σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ,αν και ο πρόεδρος του τελευταίου Ελ. Αντωνακόπουλος υποστήριξε απαντώντας σε σχετική ερώτηση δημοσιογράφων ότι δεν είναι μόνο τα τιμολόγια αλλά και η ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών που καθορίζουν το συνολοκό όφελος για τον συνδρομητήοποιασδήποτε εταιρίας.

Η ΕΕΤΤ πάντως μιλάει για οικονομία του 12% συνιστώντας έτσι έμεσα, πλήν σαφώς, να το... ξανασκεφθούμε! Επιστρατεύθηκε μάλιστα και ένα παράδειγμα τυπικού νοικοκυριού, το οποίο στη διάρκεια ενός διμήνου έχει την ακόλουθη συνολικά τηλεπικοινωνιακή κίνηση:

45 ώρες αστικών κλήσεων 
4 ώρες υπεραστικών κλήσεων 
1 ώρα κίνησης προς κινητά
Tις παραπάνω κλήσεις ο καταναλωτής μπορεί σήμερα να τις χρεωθεί από 89 έως 101 Ευρώ, ανάλογα με την εταιρία που θα επιλέξει. Επομένως, είναι δυνατό να προκύψει μια εξοικονόμηση της τάξεως των 12 Ευρώ ανά δίμηνο, η οποία φθάνει στα 14 Ευρώ, αν υπολογισθεί και ο ΦΠΑ. Με διαφορετική σύνθεση κίνησης το όφελος μπορεί να είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο.

Πάντως, από την ΕΕΤΤ επισημαίνεται πως είναι σημαντικό ο κάθε συνδρομητής, πριν επιλέξει την εταιρία του, να διαβάσει προσεκτικά τους όρους σύνδεσης και να διερευνήσει την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που θα λάβει.

----------


## dti

Τις δηλώσεις του κ. Γιακουμάκη περί ενεργού χρήστη κλπ., τις διάβασα κι εγώ και χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα που ειπώθηκαν έτσι ακριβώς, έστω κι αν δεν αφορούσαν εμάς ακριβώς. 
Μπορούμε όμως να τις επικαλεστούμε με πρώτη ευκαιρία αν και όποτε απαιτηθεί, να υπερασπιστούμε το απόλυτο δικαίωμά μας να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη μπάντα των 2.4 GHz στα πλαίσια του awmn και φυσικά προς όφελος τόσο προσωπικό όσο και συνολικό, εννοείται χωρίς εμπορικό/κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα.

----------


## babis

-Αλλαζεις παροχεα αλλα συνεχιζεις να πληρωνεις παγιο στον ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ καταδικαστηκε για το παραπανω στην ΕΕ αλλα φαινεται οτι το προστιμο που πληρωσε ειναι αμελητεο σε σχεση με το χαρατσωμα και το συνεχιζει.Μιλαμε για πολλα χρηματα που εισπρατει ο ΟΤΕ ετσι με τσαμπουκα.

Πουθενα αλλου δεν γινεται να αλλαζεις παροχεα αλλα να πληρωνεις παγιο
στο κρατικο πρωην και νυν μονοπωλιο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Παντού συνεχίζεις να πληρώνεις για την υποδομή. Απλώς, σε μας, χάριν διαφανείας (αλλά μάλλον εξ αδεξιότητος των συμβούλων επικοινωνίας ή αδιαφορίας των συμβουλευομένων) φαίνεται, σου το γράφουν για να το ξέρεις. Εγώ μένω στο θετικό της δηλώσεως. Η κρίση των τηλεπικοινωνιών μπορεί να βγεί σε καλό, αν οι αρχές σκεφθούν λίγο πιο ανοιχτά και εξετάσουν και ρηξικέλευθες λύσεις, όπως, λέμε τώρα, τα ασύρματα δίκτυα κοινοτικού χαρακτήρος.

----------


## jlian

Ο ΟΤΕ και αλλες πρωην ΔΕΚΟ παραμενουν εγκλωβισμενες εξ' αιτιας καποιων συνθηκων που διαμορφωθηκαν χρονια τωρα.
Εχει αρκετο προσωπικο "χαμηλης ποιοτητας" και δεν εννοω χαρακτηρα (αν και μου εχουν δωσει και τετοια δειγματα...) αλλα απο πλευρας τεχνογνωσιας αλλα και γενικης στασης απεναντι στην εργασια. Επισης το κρατικοδιαιτο στοιχειο ειναι παντα κυριαρχο. 
Οσο κι αν φωναζετε λοιπον και οσο κι αν θελει η διοικηση του ΟΤΕ δεν αλλαζει η κατασταση για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δε μπορει να πεταξει στο δρομο καποιες χιλιαδες κοσμο που εγιναν αχρηστοι απο τις νωχελικες συνθηκες εργασιες στις δεκαετιες που περασαν.
Το κακο ειναι οτι και οι ανταγωνιστες του δεν εχουν δειξει προσωπο αλλα εχουν την ιδια νοοτροπια με τον ΟΤΕ προς τα εξω και φυσικα στο χειροτερο για τους εργαζομενους μεσα. Μηπως πρεπει τα βελη να πανε αλλου και οχι στον ΟΤΕ ;

----------


## ggeorgan

Δυστυχώς η διάγνωσή σου είναι ορθή και ισχύει και για πάρα πολλές ιδιωτικές εταιρείες. Έχουμε εκατομμύρια συμπολίτες μας που περιμένουν να ζήσουν από τον κόπο των άλλων. Και δεν θα έμεναν στο δρόμο, αν τους πετούσαν εκεί, γιατί δουλειές υπάρχουν. Απόδειξη οι μετανάστες. Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτό όμως. Γιατί υπάρχει και Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και οι φορολογούμενοι εκεί δεν μπορούν να πληρώνουν ες αεί εμάς για να παριστάνουμε πως δουλεύουμε.
Όσο για τις ευθύνες της εκάστοτε ηγεσίας, θυμήσου τον Οιδίποδα στον «Οιδίποδα Τύραννο». Βγάζει μόνος του τα μάτια του για το κακό που προξένησε στην πόλη του κι ας μην ήξερε ότι την έβλαπτε όταν την έβλαπτε.
Η σύγκριση με τους δικούς μας (στον ΟΤΕ και εκτός) είναι θλιβερή. Ας μην γινόμαστε, τουλάχιστον όσο μπορούμε, συνένοχοι ...

----------


## jlian

Κοιταξε, αυτη ειναι η αληθεια, οτι καθε επιχειρηση (κρατικη) βελτιωνεται με ομαδικες απολυσεις αλλα δυστυχως αυτο δε γινεται. Πρωτον γιατι θα προκληθει κοινωνικη διαταραχη (βλεπε ΕΑΣ) αλλα και υπαρχει ο κινδυνος ομαδικων αυτοκτονιων  ::  
Παντως θεση στο γιαπι διπλα στον Αλβανο δε θα δεις, ειπαμε οτι οι ανθρωποι εχουν γινει αχρηστοι απο τα πολλα χρονια ξαπλας, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα προτιμησουν αλλους τροπους πχ απεργιες πεινας, ξυλοδαρμους, αυτοκτονιες κτλ

Στα χρονια που περασαν ακουσα πολλες αντιφατικες αποψεις για το θεμα της ελληνικης οικονομιας. Καποιοι λενε χαρακτηριστικα "Αυτοι κανουν οτι μας πληρωνουν και εμεις κανουμε οτι δουλευουμε" γεγονος που δεν ισχυει αφου ειναι πασιγνωστο οτι υπαλληλος με μερικα χρονια στο Δημοσιο εχει αποδοχες > 1000Ε, χρηματα που στον Ιδ. τομεα δε τα βγαζεις ευκολα.
Υπαρχει και η λεγομενη κακοδαιμονια του Ελληνα οπου οποτε παει να προκοψει τον σαμποταρουν οι ξενοι (εχει γινει και ευαγγελιο εκεινο το βιβλιο του Ρωσου "Τα πρωτοκολλα των Σοφων της Σιων" αν θυμαμαι καλα. Το ξεφουρνιζουν παντα στη πρωτη συνωμοσιολογια : Οι Εβραιοι φταινε για ολα κτλ). Και οτι αυτα που ισχυριζονται οι Ευρωπαιοι εταιροι μας οτι δηθεν μας ταιζουν με επιδοτησεις ειναι ψεύδη αφου μας αρμεγουν κανονικα με αλλους εμμεσους τροπους.

Κατεληξα καπου αναμεσα, αφου τελικα δεν υπαρχει ασπρο-μαυρο αλλα αποχρωσεις του γκριζου, οταν διαπιστωσα το βαθμο που στην ελληνικη οικονομια εμπλεκεται η διαφθορα και η παραοικονομια.
Η εικονα της μεσης ελληνικης επιχειρησης δε διαφερει πολυ απο την κρατικη απλα η κρατικη προσεχει τους υπαλληλους της περισσοτερο. Φαυλος κυκλος ατερμονος : Οι μισοι Ελληνες θελουν να λαδωθουν και οι υπολοιποι θελουν να τους λαδωσουν. 
Παντως δεν ειναι παγκοσμια πατεντα, απανταται σε ολες τις τριτοκοσμικες δημοκρατιες διεθνως και στην περιπτωση μας που τυγχανει να ειμαστε νεα δημοκρατια (αληθεια ποιο ειναι το πιο νεο ελευθερο κρατος μετα απο εμας στην EU ; ) ας υποθεσω οτι κουβαλαμε παιδικες ασθενειες που στο βαθος του χρονου θα εξαλειφθουν.
Παντως το συμπερασμα ειναι ενα : βιαιες οικονομικες λυσεις αποσυντονιζουν το συστημα μας σε βαθμο καταρρευσης και αυτο εχει αποδειχθει.

----------


## ggeorgan

Δυστυχώς συνεχίζεις να τα λες καλά. Πάντως, ο εξαναγκασμός του ΟΤΕ σε λογικότερη πολιτική στο θέμα του bandwidth προς το εξωτερικό δεν πιστεύω να είναι στην κατηγορία των βιαίων οικονομικών λύσεων. Αντίθετα, αν συνεχίσουμε να μην κάνουμε ούτε τις μικρές προσαρμογές θα αναγκασθούμε να φθάσουμε, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε, στις μεγάλες και βίαιες (βλ. Αργεντινή) οπότε ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του.

----------


## jlian

Ας πουμε οτι το θεμα του bandwidth θα βελτιωθει αισθητα μεσα στο 2003. Ξερω οτι και ο ΟΤΕ περιμενει καποιες συμφερουσες λυσεις και οχι καποιες πανακριβες. Πιστευω οτι απο τις αρχες του 2003 θα δουμε φως (μαλλον λειζερ) χεχεχε

----------


## ggeorgan

Για να το λές εσύ, τώρα, που είσαι ο πιο συγκρατημένος, θα είναι πια σχεδόν βέβαιο. Δόξα τω Θεώ ! Αν όντως γίνει αυτή η αύξηση του bandwidth, το ασύρματο δίκτυο θα είναι ασυγκράτητο.
Για την πληρότητα της συζητήσεως, εκτός από τους Σιωνιστές, ξεχάσαμε και την άλλη πηγή των κακών μας, την Τουρκοκρατία. Άσχετο αν την εποχή της οι υπόλοιποι Ευρωπαίοι, για παράδειγμα της Σουηδίας ή της Ισπανίας, περνούσαν πολύ χειρότερα από τους σκλαβωμένους Έλληνες. Κι από πάνω, η οικονομική ιστορία μάς διδάσκει ότι και στην περίοδο του ελευθέρου Ελληνικού κράτους οι Έλληνες περνούσαν πολύ καλύτερα σε σχέση με τους υπολοίπους ανθρώπους, ακόμα και με τους υπολοίπους Ευρωπαίους, απ' όσο θα πίστευε κανείς αν άκουγε την γκρίνια τους.

----------


## jlian

Αν σου πω επισης οτι οι σατανικοι οικονομικοι εγκεφαλοι της κυβερνησης βλεπουν και την απελευθερωση των τηλ/ων σα μια επιπλεον παραμετρο αυξησης του πληθωρισμου ;
Μα τι λεμε τωρα, θεωριες συνομοσιας ...

----------

